# The "I just made sub-20" thread



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jul 1, 2009)

So, since there has recently been a bit on an influx of threads about getting sub 20, and a recent poll shows that Sub-20 was the hardest barrier to break, I figured we'd start a thread to discuss our progress. 

I've been stuck at just over 20 for a while now, but I'll be knocking this barrier soon. I was actually challenged to break it before the end of next week. I just did a new PB avg of 20.27, so I'm pretty close 

How's YOUR progress?


----------



## Rama (Jul 1, 2009)

All I can remember was that everything (improvement) went fast after getting sub 20 average.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah, the same happened to me and sub-30. It took me something ridiculous like 2 months to break sub 30, but once I did, improvement was pretty fast


----------



## Muesli (Jul 1, 2009)

I'd be happy with sub 40.


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 1, 2009)

I got sub-20 around this time last year. 

From there, I'm around 17 seconds now, sometimes 16.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 1, 2009)

I have never gotten a 19.xy average in competition, so when I am sub-20, I am pretty far sub-20 

Now I average around 16, but I don't remember ever being at 19.xx actually... So just like Rama, improvement went pretty fast after breaking sub-20.


----------



## marineasalia (Jul 1, 2009)

i am very inconsistent ..
you can seen in my signature that i even had sub 19 avg of 12 but still most of the times, my averages are sup 20 say 20.1x - 20.9x.. and sometimes 21.xx-23.xx... 
that is why i cannot consider myself as sub20 cuber ...most of my sup20 solves (20.xx) are just because of lock up during PLL so mostly i blame my cube (which is actually cheap 1.5$ storebought)..
hope to get real sub 20 soon


----------



## Kian (Jul 1, 2009)

Glad to hear it was so quick for some others, but my journey from ~20 to ~17 was long and gradual.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 1, 2009)

I am just around 20 seconds... PB avg of 12 is 19.59 and of 5 is 18.31...

It's not thaaaat hard


----------



## Ian (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes said:


> I am just around 20 seconds... PB avg of 12 is 19.59 and of 5 is 18.31...
> 
> It's not thaaaat hard



True. I feel the same too. I'ts not that hard to break sub 20 barrier


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 1, 2009)

i am so close ... avg 5 - 20.90 ... avg 12 - 22.20


----------



## Novriil (Jul 1, 2009)

I was over-20 averages for a long time. Very long. And then just BOOM! 18 sec average of 12. Can't even believe it


----------



## tfkscores (Jul 1, 2009)

ive been going for around a month seriously before i couldnt get sub 50. now i can get sub 40 very easily but getting sub 30 happens maybe once or twice a day. its very hard for me. i think learning more pll's will help. i only know like 8 lol. any tips? i use 2 look oll btw


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 1, 2009)

I've broken sub 20 so far in an average of 5 twice and 12 once.

I'm getting there, normally I get a sub 20 about every 7 or so solves.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jul 1, 2009)

I just got my first sub 20 average about a week ago and it took a little over a year. But I'm glad to say that I almost got a 19.xx average the other day. I was just a few tenths over.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 1, 2009)

Sub-20 was hard to break, but it went fast until like 16. I'm still kinda stuck there. sub-14 is hard.


----------



## Kolraz (Jul 1, 2009)

I used to get Sub-20 avgs pretty often but then I had to stop because of exams and stuff and now I struggle to break a 21 second average. =(


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jul 1, 2009)

I broke sub 20 average about a month ago, and I recently just broke sub 19 (although I've only done that one time). I still struggle to get sub 20 consistently, I'm usually around 20-21 unless I have a really good average.


----------



## Edmund (Jul 1, 2009)

Don't remember my first but it probably happened around 4-5 months ago. Now I'm 17. I really want 15 but that's pretty hard for me.


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 1, 2009)

I struggled with sub 20 but right after that I dropped to around 17-18.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jul 1, 2009)

I was sub 18 in 6 months. Sub 16 was hardest for me to break (1-2 months to break). Now I'm working on consistent sub 11 (4 years).


----------



## abr71310 (Jul 1, 2009)

Holy geez Andrew, you're a beast...

I've been cubing like 9 months and have yet to break sub-20 consistently...
I guess for averages, I'm not too close, I have a lot to learn in terms of lookahead and solving F2L pairs simultaneously...


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 1, 2009)

ugh...simultaneous f2l pairs are too much for me (that's part of the reason why I'm stuck...that and having a bad LL). 
Jeez, people are so good at improving. It was still hard to improve after sub-20. Actually, I think I am just inferior or I have a somewhat lack of motivation.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 1, 2009)

Sub-20 was probably one of the hardest barriers for me too, I was stuck at 20-21 for 2 months if I remember correctly. After that, sub-19, sub-18 and sub-17 were only barriers for 1-3 weeks each. Sub-16 and sub-15 were by far the hardest barriers for me, and it took a loooooot of practice to break them. Now I've been stuck at 13-14 for the last 6-7 months


----------



## pjk (Jul 1, 2009)

I was stuck between 21-24 for like 4 months. From there I got down to 16.xx pretty easily. I have at 14-15 for awhile now, but that is because I haven't practiced enough. I can do 15.xx avg's pretty easily, and 14.5x avg's at least once a day when I'm warmed up. I'm still working on going sub-14 avg... my best is 14.19 of 12.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 3, 2009)

i think i could break the sub20 easily if i switch from lbl to full fridrich 

the problem is, i couldn't learn ful fridrich


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jul 11, 2009)

Just got my very first sub-20 average


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 11, 2009)

Kian said:


> Glad to hear it was so quick for some others, but my journey from ~20 to ~17 was long and gradual.



I yeah it took me 5 months I believe. Although getting to sub 20 took me a very long time to break. I'm currently around 17's and 16's when I'm doing a tiny bit better than usual. I just recently started getting a lot more 16 averages though, and I stopped caring so much about 3x3 so god knows how long it will take for sub 15. I anticipate some time a year from now to be honest. I'm not worried either, ErikJ took 5 years to get to his awesome 13.

Edit: Dae Ja Voo, cmon now avg of 5? My best avg of 5 is sub 15....it doesn't mean that much go for the gold.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jul 11, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Edit: Dae Ja Voo, cmon now avg of 5? My best avg of 5 is sub 15....it doesn't mean that much go for the gold.



Hahahah! Come on, baby steps


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 11, 2009)

Rama said:


> All I can remember was that everything (improvement) went fast after getting sub 20 average.



This is nice to hear as I am approaching this barrier. Finally some good news. But I have been stuck in the 20's for like 6 months now.:confused:


----------



## csdoplr (Jul 12, 2009)

i jump around from 28-22 its weired but i am learning 1 oll a day so i hope soon


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 12, 2009)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > Edit: Dae Ja Voo, cmon now avg of 5? My best avg of 5 is sub 15....it doesn't mean that much go for the gold.
> ...



Good luck with average of 12!


----------



## Shamah02 (Jul 12, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Sub-20 was probably one of the hardest barriers for me too, I was stuck at 20-21 for 2 months if I remember correctly. After that, sub-19, sub-18 and sub-17 were only barriers for 1-3 weeks each. *Sub-16 and sub-15 were by far the hardest barriers for me*, and it took a loooooot of practice to break them. Now I've been stuck at 13-14 for the last 6-7 months



I completely agree with this. Sub-20 is hard, but Sub-15, 16 consistently is HARDER. I've gotten one sub-15 average and it was lucky so I don't even want to count it. If I did an average right now, it would probably be 16ish.


----------



## elimescube (Jul 12, 2009)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> Just got my very first sub-20 average



Ahh! Hooray!

EDIT: I suppose I should say something useful too. I've been sub-20 for almost two years now, but progress since breaking the illusive barrier has been slow. This is because I lose interest in 3x3x3 rather often, and work on other puzzles, hence becoming poor (relatively speaking) at 3x3x3 and a better (but not all that good) "all-rounder".

Good luck to all those of you who are PAINFULLY close to reaching your goal. Don't give up!


----------



## Hays (Jul 13, 2009)

I broke 20 in about 4 months. It was after breaking 20 that I dropped time a lot slower. I think breaking 15 consistently is definetaly a better goal. I average 15 now, so close!


----------



## Roux-er (Jul 13, 2009)

Statistics for 07-13-2009 13:02:28

Average: 19.75
Standard Deviation: 2.46
Best Time: 16.77
Worst Time: 25.98
Individual Times:
1.	(16.77)	F R' F R2 U F R2 U' R2 B D F2 D2 U2 B' D2 F U' F U R B2 F' R2 F2
2.	(25.98)	D U L F L2 F2 L2 R D B F2 R2 F U2 F L U2 B' R' F L R2 U' L' R'
3.	19.38	R2 B F2 R2 D U2 L R B' F R2 U2 R' D' U2 R B' F D2 U2 R' F2 R' D' U
4.	16.95	D2 U' L' U2 R2 B F D' B2 F2 D' L B' L' F U L2 B D2 F2 D R B F2 D2
5.	22.93	B' F' D U B' D2 U R2 D U2 L2 F' R' U2 B' F2 L' R' D U F L R F2 R

First sub 20!!!!! Woot!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 13, 2009)

Sub-20 took me 2 years


----------



## Gurplex (Jul 13, 2009)

LOL i cant even break sub-20. I gave up on 3x3 
Big cubes for the win!


----------



## jcuber (Jul 13, 2009)

Gurplex said:


> Big cubes for the win!



+1

I hate 3x3. I am not sub-20 yet, I think I have only ever had 1 sub-20 average. The last time I picked up a 3x3 was 2 weeks ago. I'll try a session today and see what happens now that I know full pll (yes I learned full pll on bigcubes).


----------



## mark3 (Jul 13, 2009)

You will never be the best at big cubes unless you get good at 3x3. That is if you use reduction.


----------



## jcuber (Jul 13, 2009)

mark3 said:


> You will never be the best at big cubes unless you get good at 3x3. That is if you use reduction.



No duh but I don't like 3x3. I guess now would be a good time for me to work on it, though. my bigcube times don't seem to be improving much anymore.


----------



## soccerking813 (Jul 13, 2009)

marineasalia said:


> i am very inconsistent ..
> you can seen in my signature that i even had sub 19 avg of 12 but still most of the times, my averages are sup 20 say 20.1x - 20.9x.. and sometimes 21.xx-23.xx...
> that is why i cannot consider myself as sub20 cuber ...most of my sup20 solves (20.xx) are just because of lock up during PLL so mostly i blame my cube (which is actually cheap 1.5$ storebought)..
> hope to get real sub 20 soon



Same here, but I am a little higher than you. I got a 22.xy average of 12 once, but I really average ~ 28.


----------

